# Slow News Day: Former Bull Bill Wennington takes son to little league game



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Slow News Day: Former Bull Bill wennington takes son to little league game*

Breaking News:

Wennington and son stop by Little League World Series.



> FORMER BULL ON HAND: Former Chicago Bulls center Bill Wennington brought his son Robbie, 12, to yesterday's games.
> 
> He spends the summer at Harvey's Lake and is en route to his home in Lake Forest, Ill. He has wanted to stop at the series before but said in the past he had to be back in Lake Forest earlier for his son's school.




http://pennlive.com/sports/patriotnews/index.ssf?/base/sports/1093252830292370.xml

I open the floor to discussion of the crucial tidbit of information.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Great post. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Good to see Bill stepping up to the plate and being a father.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> Good to see Bill stepping up to the plate and being a father.


Shawn Kemp is seven times the father Wennington is :grinning:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Shawn Kemp is seven times the father Wennington is :grinning:


Check that. He's at least 8, and possibly as many as 12 times the father Bill is


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Check that. He's at least 8, and possibly as many as 12 times the father Bill is



Dear God.  :no:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Check that. He's at least 8, and possibly as many as 12 times the father Bill is


someones been a little busy.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Wennington's failure to show up at this game with his kid before now is telling. He's a symbol of past Bulls glories, and yet he can't find time for a crucial sporting event that could shape the future athletic prospects of his child because of this phantom "school" obligation?! The Bulls hired him to mentor Curry and Chandler on how to be a professional, didn't they? So, not only should he have been at EVERY game, but he should have had Chandler and Curry WITH him to get a taste of playoff intensity. Wennington's lack of can-do spirit has broken the link to the no-excuses championship teams of the past, and this has led DIRECTLY to Eddy Curry's languid work ethic and ERob's lack of professionalism. Harveys Lake? Give me a break. I just hope this malaise doesn't infect Gordon and Deng. It may be too late for Chandler and Curry...

This is ALL BILL WENNINGTON'S FAULT.

(When does the exhibition season start?)


----------

